# New to this and need some advice!



## presentgator (May 17, 2008)

OK so for a week at the end of May and the beginning of June me and some friends will be staying at a lake house in Michigan. The house is on Black Lake and my friend tells me that every time he stays there, there are always people fishing for and catching Walleye on the lake but he has never managed to catch one.

Now we're all from Florida so the fishing up there is alot different then what we're familiar with so I'm seeking some help. My friend does have a boat at his house that we will be using and I've also been told he has good rods and reels. It's my understanding that fishing for Walleye is usually done through trolling but thats pretty much all I know. Any advice and info regarding gear, lures, techniques, rigs, ANYTHING would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Use the boat, and follow some other boats, not too close though. If your boat has sonar try trolling the shoreline breaks, and points. Ask around at the baitshop.
I would use a bottom-bouncer and a spinner with a nightcrawler.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Ask where the best local baitshop is. Go there and tell them your situation.
Can't beat local info.


----------



## bottombouncer (Mar 7, 2008)

These guys are right, ask the locals at the bait shop. They can tell you what's working best on the lake you will be fishing. If you are up to a little lite reading look in the articles, home page, on the left side bar, Walleye Fishing. From those articles you will get the general idea of the how, what and when techniques to use from pitching or trolling cranks, raps or walleye spinner rigs with bottom bouncers to pitching or trolling jigs tipped with minnows, leeches or night crawlers. Most of it is just techniques like you use for bass fishing just you don't picth as many plastic worms at them, although Gulp Alive 3" minnows do seem to produce. Wet lines and hope you have good weather.


----------



## presentgator (May 17, 2008)

Well its good to know that its a lot like bass fishing, at least thats something I'm familiar with. I'll definitely read some of those articles and ask some locals what the deal is. Thanks for the info


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Just remember, walleye like to hang on the bottom. Whatever method you choose, keep your bait close to the bottom, and try to find sharp dropp-offs. The locals will let you know.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Just remember, walleye like to hang on the bottom. Whatever method you choose, keep your bait close to the bottom


That can be debated, depends entirely on wich body of water you are on.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Erie Deeries and crawlers or using Hot-n-tots usually works well on Michigan.


----------

